# Castigador Box Mod



## DoubleD (19/3/15)

*The Castigador*






Acetal White Engineering Plastic (Delrin)
T6 Aluminum color Plated (Black)
Brass for Battery Cover
Copper Silver Platted 510 Thread
Parallel Dual 18650
Dimension: 25mmX50mmX78mm
All parts are CNC Machined
Detailed Engraved Logo
Low Voltage Drop
Silver Plated Contacts
External Screws Are Not Exposed
Innovative Hing Type Battery Cover. Slide for Lock and Unlock
100% Original Design and Authentic. Made in the Philippines
Serialized Limited Edition 1000pcs.
My thoughts : Simple, unique and portable, whats not to like 

Link:
https://www.facebook.com/emperorvap...9.1073741830.322806707909348/329892360534116/







Todd's review:








VoltageVapor has them for $194 
http://voltagevaporshop.com/collections/mech-mods/products/castigador-box-mod-pre-sale

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (19/3/15)

Maybe a link to the site?


----------



## DoubleD (19/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Maybe a link to the site?



OP updated


----------



## zadiac (19/3/15)

Nice! Thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/15)

Todds review.


----------



## DoubleD (20/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Todds review.




Same one that I posted in the OP bud


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Same one that I posted in the OP bud



Whoops!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (20/3/15)

And here is Twisted's review:





(He really needs to move the mic further from his nose! Those nasal sounds make me want to punch the screen)


----------



## DoubleD (27/3/15)

Not like theres' much to review on a mod like this but I'll post it anyway lol
Suck My Mod's review:


----------

